# Time required for document verification



## amitchavan

I have recently applied for Germany Jobseeker visa at Mumbai Consulate.
Does anybody know about time taken by embassy for document verification?
What process embassy follow for the same?


----------



## dw.vaibhav

amitchavan said:


> I have recently applied for Germany Jobseeker visa at Mumbai Consulate.
> Does anybody know about time taken by embassy for document verification?
> What process embassy follow for the same?


Hi Amit,

They take 10-12 weeks usually. They hire a private agency which do very through verification. Depend upon when you applied, some will contact you soon regarding the same.

regards,


----------



## amitchavan

Thanks a lot for this information.
But i Have few more questions regarding document verification.
like 
Does actual physical verification take place from the external agency person or does they verify over the phone and emails?

Does it have status of this visa process anywhere available ?


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Hi,

This is very detailed verification, person will contact you and come to ur home will check all original documents, he will also visit all of institutions where u studied and worked. But you don't have to do anything just provide all the details what he wants.

There is no way u can track the status.
They will contact you once they have made decision


----------



## mp71240

amitchavan said:


> I have recently applied for Germany Jobseeker visa at Mumbai Consulate.
> Does anybody know about time taken by embassy for document verification?
> What process embassy follow for the same?


Hi Amit,

Did you apply it yourself or through consultancy ?


Thanks,
Manish


----------



## amitchavan

Thanks a lot Vaibhav for this information


----------



## amitchavan

@MP71240 - I have applied by myself


----------



## amitchavan

Please let me know,
do we need to worry if any document is missing or anything that is surprise to us at the time of verification?
or what type of question , verification officer may ask ?
or in how many days verification officer will contact us after submission of the application?


----------



## dw.vaibhav

You don't need to worry about anything if all the information you furnished in d application form is true and you have all supporting documents, that guy may ask your date of joinings in different organization where you worked. Ask for salary slips etc nothing much.

It depends when he will contact, approx between 6-8 weeks after application. But it's not confirm. One fine day you will get call that he is coming to your home in next hour or so. 

Ahhh one more thing, try to be as true as possible, because these guys do full home work before coming to your house. He will have all d data from your employers and education Institutes where u studied. And they try to match all the information with you.

Hope this help


----------



## amitchavan

Thanks lot Vaibhav.
This was really helpful....
Now just fingers crossed.......n wait for result


----------

